# FSB frequency multiplier in FreeBSD



## hawaii88 (May 16, 2010)

How can I change the FSB clock rate in FreeBSD. My computer (acer ferrari 4002) performs very well when undervolted and overclocked in windows and I'm wondering if I can do the same thing in FreeBSD. I've searched all over the net but there is not much info on this issue.

cheers!


----------



## fbsd1 (May 17, 2010)

What your doing is a motherboard thing and has nothing to do with configurating the operating system.


----------



## hawaii88 (May 17, 2010)

modulating the clock multipliers via 3rd party software is possible in Windows. What I am wondering is that, is there such a tool that I can use to module the FSB. For example the powerd deamon impletemented by in FreeBSD allows us to change the CPU clock multiplier and therefore help us save power by running the CPU at lower frequencies when higher frequencies not needed. 

So any third party tools ?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

No third party tools. Changing the FSB is mainboard depended. Meaning every manufacturer uses it's own technique. Every manufacturer has it's own tools and they won't work on another manufacturer's board.


----------



## hawaii88 (May 17, 2010)

thanks for the answers fellas. 
But the funny thing is your answers are for someone who doesn't know anything about electronics and/or computers but fortunately I am doing my phd in nanoelectronics. So I know that aside from manufacturer specific tools, there are tons of 3rd party tools that can control the motherboard signals such as setFSB, clockgen and etc. in windows. However FreeBSD or linux/unix systems in general don't seem to have such support within the kernel to provide access to these signals. I am an experienced overclocker however not so experienced FreeBSD user as I switched back to it again after 5 years and I wanna give play around with the hardware parameters. 

Can anyone at least give me a direction other than simple answers or let the more experienced people answer.

cheers


----------



## User23 (May 18, 2010)

hawaii88 said:
			
		

> I am an experienced overclocker however [...]Can anyone at least give me a direction other than simple answers or let the more experienced people answer.
> 
> cheers



If you are that experienced, you know that overclocking in the past is mostly chipset/bios depending (beside some rare and old hardware solutions). I never saw or not even heard about software tools for FreeBSD to overclock the hardware. But well FreeBSD is open, nobody will harm you if (reverse) engineer the chipset specific functions and write a tool that will allow to overclock on FreeBSD. 

cheers


----------



## varda (May 23, 2010)

May be you will by lucky with PerlMon on freebsd or able to port it to FreeBSD
http://www.google.com/search?q=perlmon

As dear gentlemen have already told in reply to your "How can I change the FSB clock rate in FreeBSD" it is not only option today but complex task with modern QPI, DMI, voltage regulation, memory timings, temperature measurement and cooling fun control 

Cheers too and good luck.


----------



## hawaii88 (May 25, 2010)

thanks for the reply buddy. I will definitely look into this.


----------

